# Picture Overload, cause it's fun :)



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I haven't posted updated pictures of my girls for a while and looking over some pictures I took recently really cheered me up. So I decided to share some with you guys. 

Senior does at the hay:


















My mom and the seniors:


















Juniors at the new hay feeder:




































Bonnie and Sea Glass:









Tiny and Cloudy:









Tatianna:









Annabell:









Saleen wants my mom to stop feeling babies and start giving treats!









Dreamer:









Dreamer and Ruffian:









Zen and her date Mr Flash:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

ohh they are so cute


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Cute pics! :- ) Your girls look so pretty.

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

*I think that being surrounded by loving goats is Goat Heaven!!!!!!!!!!! :angel2: Your barn looks so cozy.. they must love the bench and climbing ramp!*


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They all look great!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley, you have such pretty girls! They all look very happy to have you and your mom with them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love all those pics.... adorable.....  :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ok...your goats look so happy!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Ashley.......Love your pics! They all look soooooo happy!

Making me miss my boys, as I am in Seattle this week......new grandbaby! Hubby calls daily to give me updates on my boys.....they are all doing fine with our very cold weather that has arrived since I left home last Tuesday.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Aww! You have such a nice setup. I wish my hubby would be swayed. He's supportive, but not, you know...SUPPORTIVE... *laughs* 

Beautiful animals!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks  The set up has come a long way since we moved in. There was only one stall no fencing, no nothing. lol


----------

